
Show HN: Empirical Vision – Our AI Turns Webcams into Productivity Trackers - Empirical
http://www.empiricalautomation.com/
======
Empirical
Hey guys, this is James from Empirical Automation, and today I'm super excited
to present the launch of our latest AI software product, Empirical Vision.

With Empirical Vision you can track machine output, increase employee
accountability, maintain quality standards, and reward star performers, while
identifying opportunities for process improvement.

Our software turns any USB webcam into your personal monitoring and output
recording device. Get daily reports of production output and real-time alerts
whenever a machine goes down, or employee productivity wanes.

For a limited time we will TEST THE SOFTWARE FOR YOU, by analyzing a short
video clip of your production process and training our AI to recognize and
track the task or process! If you reach out to me directly here via Hacker
News, we'd be happy to do a few tests for free over the next couple of days.
We are very proud to show and prove our software's power, and have had
fantastic results with our first customers already.

Scroll down on the main product page to see a demo of how the software works,
as well as videos from early customers and pilot trials:

[http://www.empiricalautomation.com/vision.html](http://www.empiricalautomation.com/vision.html)

Looking forward to your comments and feedback!

~~~
ajurna
I have so many problems with this it's hard to articulate. from pithy "1984
called and they want you to make home televisions" to scary "micromanaging
your employee's to a soul destroying level"

This is like reading an advert for a dystopian corporate overlord future.

i look forward to the report that manages each individuals productivity to the
point that when it goes below a certain level you just replace them like a
worn cog.

But sure, you do you!

~~~
Empirical
Hey man thanks for the response.

I'm sorry you feel that way about our product. To us it falls in the category
of productivity and management tools in general. As a crude example, you ever
have a boss that proxies engagement by time logged on slack, github commits,
etc? Those seem like crappy examples, and at previous firms I saw it encourage
the wrong behavior. We figure at least in the physical work world there ought
to be much better ways to track output.

The main use case is definitely more machine oriented. We've had some good
trials for simple human labor and human-machine collaboration. One user said
they wanted to try and use our system to interview job applicants. So there's
definitely a positive side for people too, which is rewarding high performers
and helping find the right people for the job.

